# Viv Broms NOT in the genus Neoregelia!



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Post pics of your non-Neoregelia bromeliads you're using in vivs!

I'll start it off with some variety of Vriesea (I believe) a friend of mine brought back from Central America long ago. It tends to get about 14-18'' across, so a little big, but cool none-the-less:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

vresia racinae


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

Its not in a terrarium, but would do good in one. It stays about that size and puts up one of those flat oval shapped pink flowers. The pink is not the true flower, but the true flowers are purple and emerge from the sides of it. Its the redish center one, that looks like a brome with thin leaves.

I dont know the name, it was bought at lowes and they dont label, neither does their carbon copy home depot


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Tillandsia cyaneas. The bloom is supposed to be baby blue but the camera didn't catch it.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Zach, those Vriesea are hot! I love the little veins.

Some Guzmania (I think) in my 55 when I first set it up.








The pups they put off are about to lift the glass top off the tank. They've grown much larger than their parents.

Shot some more pictures:
current viv with Guzmania in it.









Crypt
(i know, easy one but still not a neo.)









possible vriesea in 55 viv.









and a close up of the Guzmania gone wild.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure what this guy is but can't be Neo right? 

Got it as an 'assorted pup' from black jungle.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Need to get some new pictures of other stuff but here are some older ones.

Canistrum triangulare









Billbergia 'Poquito Blanco'









Billbergia 'Tequila Sunset'









Billbergia 'Las Manchas'


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Zach and Jeremy,

Just in case you wanted to know the Vriesea you 2 have is Vr. ospinae var. ospinae
I really like this bromeliad as well. Like Zach said, it does get a little larger, but still very cool and useful. It has a nice flowering spike as well.

btw, nice plants everyone.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Aechmea fasciata


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well..................I was just getting to the point where I had some idea of what Neos I liked  But I do like the Vresia & Aechmea.

I almost hate to ask this............where are you guys buying these plants from?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

starts with an M.....
but to be fair, I bet antone has a few.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a couple more:

Guzmania ligulata "mini" - Tropiflora - Mainly for an accent.









V corcovadensis & V erythrodactylon "mini" - Spring Valley Tropicals - Neither get very large and both hold water; plenty for thumbs/pumilio.










Mike


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Been looking around on the web for some more info on the vriesea for a future viv. I'm starting to get hooked on them - Some Foliage Vriesea - Bromeliad Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I want a V. heiroglyphica really bad, but they get too big for my current vivs. I have a smaller specimen of V. splendens thats nice, will try to get a pic of it tonight


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Need to get some new pictures of other stuff but here are some older ones.
> 
> Canistrum triangulare
> 
> ...


WOW you have the bast dang plants thoughs 2 especially!
Brian


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Just a couple more:
> 
> Guzmania ligulata "mini" - Tropiflora - Mainly for an accent.
> 
> ...


WOW! I want some. I love tiny broms like this. Do you know where or how I could get my hands on one?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

crw.dft said:


> WOW! I want some. I love tiny broms like this. Do you know where or how I could get my hands on one?


Hey Charlie,

I got that one from Tropiflora. Not to be mistaken as vendor feedback, but it arrived looking much better than what is shown in the photo... I'm not very good with most bromeliads.  It is a neat one though. 

Mike


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Here is a small Vriesea that does well in vivs. It is Vr. correia-araujoi. It adds a different leaf texture to the tank, similar to a Till. but it can take the wetness better.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Hey Charlie,
> 
> I got that one from Tropiflora.
> Mike


Thanks Mike, I totally missed that in your original post. I will check them out.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Portea nana*









*Cryptanthus lacerdae Menescal* (please excuse the bleached out flower)









*xNeotanthus 'Fire Foam'*


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> *xNeotanthus 'Fire Foam'*


WOW!!!!! That Fire Foam is NICE.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I need to make sure i have Portea nana, that thing is awsome


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> *Portea nana*


I agree, this one is beauty. Would this plant be a good viv candidate? I've been looking for a plant like this for a while.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, Portea nana does work in the viv. Its a larger growing one so it would be better in 20 verts at the very least. I had a few in with my std. lamasi (RIP  ) and they loved them and the plants held up great.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

I want that Fire Foam


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Cryptanthus Kaleidescope








Cryptanthus Primrose









Enjoy,

C


----------

